# My urine smelled like coffee after I drank coffee



## 22952 (Apr 27, 2006)

Weird. I never drink coffee and for the first time in over a year I got a venti from Starbucks. About an hour later, I went to the bathroom to notice that my urine smelled exactly like the coffee I just drank.It's happened with stool too where it smells like the food I ate the day before, but I'm guessing that's pretty normal.My theory is that maybe I'm not digesting everything correctly or thoroughly so it comes out smelling about the same.I'm not crazy!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

No, you are not crazy! My urine smells like coffee, too! Especially if I haven't drank any water to dilute it.


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

What's really weird is that MY urine sometimes smells like coffee - and I NEVER drink coffee..I HATE coffee! Go figure!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is normal for the odor compounds of coffee to be absorbed correctly (so they are digested and absorbed) and then go through the blood stream and be cleared by the kidneys and come out in the urine.Asparagus is another food that has odor compounds that do that.How your stool or urine smells really tells you nothing about how you are digesting food.Are you losing weight no matter how much you eat? Like you eat enough to gain weight consistantly (like more than 500 calories a day more than you need) and you still lose weight like you are dieting>Are you anemic?Do you have other diseases or disorders consistant with malnutrition?If you are essentiall healthy and maintaining weight then you are digesting and absorbing your food just fine. No matter what stool or urine looks or smells like. Digestion doesn't always break down odor compounds as most of what you want out of the food (sugars, amino acids, etc.) are not what give it the characteristic taste or smell. Some of them move through the body in various ways (like garlic odor coming out in sweat or breath), but they aren't what your body needs to survive.K.


----------

